# My Beautiful Betta Boy



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Here's my beautiful betta boy!~


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty! I love the color.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Love him!!!!! He is a beautiful red. 

I like his tank too.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks! I had to remove the artificial plant in the background because I suspect it punctured his caudal.  But the live plant is still in there.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Aww, hes so adorable! I LOVE that red coloring :-D


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Very nice red!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Those pictures were taken pre-salt bath and he looks even more glamorous today. I wish I could show you but I turned on my camera today to find that my mom had taken the SD card with her. bleh.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

very beautiful fishy 

i want a CT that color SO BAD!

is that that triangular kinda tank from walmart?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I have two of those tanks! Devin and Vulcan live in them  Very beautiful fish! His color reminds me of cherries xDD I love that color...


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

> very beautiful fishy
> 
> i want a CT that color SO BAD!
> 
> is that that triangular kinda tank from walmart?


I got mine at Petsmart. I don't know if they're sold at WalMart, but I know they're at Petco.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I havew 3 of those tanks.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

but its the triangular one right? like 10-15 bux?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have the triangular ones. There are some that come with a top that has a light in it and an undergravel filter, which I don't use. Yeah, they're around 1o to 15 bucks.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes it's the triangular one. There is also a two gallon which has a hex shape. I got mine for 15 dollars. It has served me well but I want to upgrade and start a community.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I've been thinking about those tanks....They would make a nice hospital tank!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, they would. I keep my females in them. I don't like putting males in them because of the size.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Thats exactly what i was thinkin about doing, putting a female in them, its really a nice price for a light and undergravel filter too. Most vases i buy are 6-9 bux.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah this is just a temporary home for Bernard. He will soon be upgraded! YAY~


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

Aww he is so cute had one like that before congtrats very very happy for you wht's he's name?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I got mine on sale with my Petperks card.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

The petperks card has saved me a lot. His name's Bernard.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Here's Bernard flaring! (you just click it)


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I saw these at Walmart how many gallons are they? I think the one I saw was only a gallon. I started to get one but didn't because it would be to small for a heater. Which my fishes will need in the winter time.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes this one is a gallon. He will soon be moving out though. Hopefully before the end of the year he will be in a brand new tank.


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow love seeing the video nice color I love red


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Pretty Red color! Very cute fish


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks! My tank I'm designing is centered around his color.


----------

